# Buggy Doordash driver app freezes on most orders and takes blurry photos



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

It's truly annoying to have to do a "Force Stop" on more than 50% of my deliveries because the buggy DD driver app freezes up after I tap Confirm upon receiving the food at the restaurant. I've tried two different phones and it happens on both.

The DD driver app also has poor photo software that results in lots of blurry photos. And using the flash often times leaves a very bright glow that makes the food almost invisible in the photo.

I've done update after update and the app remains as buggy as ever.

The Uber driver app has its own issues but it's far more stable than the DD app and it takes much better photos than the DD app.

The DD driver app has some useful features that are lacking in the Uber Eats app but the instability of the app and poor photos makes using it a hassle.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Can’t say I’ve had the same experience. Mine froze and kicked me out only once (on a very attractive ping, of course). Sometimes - rarely - I have network issues, but not just on DD, so it’s just poor coverage.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> It's truly annoying to have to do a "Force Stop" on more than 50% of my deliveries because the buggy DD driver app freezes up after I tap Confirm upon receiving the food at the restaurant. I've tried two different phones and it happens on both.
> 
> The DD driver app also has poor photo software that results in lots of blurry photos. And using the flash often times leaves a very bright glow that makes the food almost invisible in the photo.
> 
> ...


Not to state the obvious, but are you shutting off your Wi-Fi? Leaving your Wi-Fi on will greatly affect this. (the app freezing).


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Not to state the obvious, but are you shutting off your Wi-Fi? Leaving your Wi-Fi on will greatly affect this. (the app freezing).


Wifi is off.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Doordash recently offered the option of integrating Google Maps into the Dasher app for a "seamless" experience. Today I discovered that when I disabled the integration feature the crashes stopped.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> The DD driver app also has poor photo software that results in lots of blurry photos.


Remember to clean the Vaseline off the smartphone camera lens each time you finish watching porn.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Remember to clean the Vaseline off the smartphone camera lens each time you finish watching porn.
> View attachment 611158


I don't know about that given the fact that the very same phone takes nice clear photos with Uber Eats.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> I don't know about that given the fact that the very same phone takes nice clear photos with Uber Eats.


Because Uber Eats is keeping you busier - less time for "entertainment."


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Yes DD app seizes up my phone here as well. Once in a wile i cant do anything . I must hold the power button down to restart the phone .
After taking a pic . Or when the app changes to the map. Frozen up.
My phone is a android less then a year old . Not the best phone but far from the worst. I never had this issue until door dash started that automatic change the map for me thing .


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> Doordash recently offered the option of integrating Google Maps into the Dasher app for a "seamless" experience. Today I discovered that when I disabled the integration feature the crashes stopped.


Interesting but not surprising. When the worst app integrates new features it apparently just brings it to a whole other level of bad!

I never used that feature but remained with a separate navigator so I guess that's why I never saw it. Good to know, thanks for following up.


----------



## crusoeatl (Apr 6, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Doordash recently offered the option of integrating Google Maps into the Dasher app for a "seamless" experience. Today I discovered that when I disabled the integration feature the crashes stopped.


Just go to Settings and choose your preferred navigation app. I like Waze.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

crusoeatl said:


> Just go to Settings and choose your preferred navigation app. I like Waze.


I posted an update yesterday in which I said that I switched to Google Maps as a separate app and the crashes have stopped. Previously I was using the integrated Google Maps option and it caused stability problems.


----------

